# Bargains! Post your bargain finds here!



## Ratface

I used to go on an rat forum which had a post for putting your bargain finds or ideas to save money on, for example, "At poundland you can get 3 babies bowls which can be used for water dishes for young snakes for £1" (I dont know if this is true, I am making it up but you get the idea!

It just that so many things are triple the price as they have "reptile" or "rodent" or "equestrian" on and so if you see anything which can be bought a lot cheaper for pets then put it here!!

I dont have anything to start with but please, be my guest somebody!: victory:

(ps I am setting up my baby boas tubs so especially anything for this would be appreciated:blush


Emma


----------



## medusa0373

Bestest bargain probably a branch from the hedgerow LOL for my viv, just needed scrubbing and disinfecting for a while before I used it to get rid of nasties. Better than paying £20+ in a shop! 

Free, so definitely a bargain, I just looked like a prat trying to fit it into my car on the side of the road!!!!!

:whistling2:


----------



## Durhamchance

Milk bottle lids as bowls for young leos. Cost- £0, Easy to clean, readily available. I even nicked one off my dad this morning before he binned it :lol2:

also come in different colours, so you can keep them separate per animal.


----------



## Ratface

Excellent!!:2thumb:

Keep em coming!: victory:


----------



## Miranda

Flower pot hides, every one knows this one but much much cheaper than traditional hides and you can buy in bulk!


----------



## Shiori

I used the cardboard boxes from the heat bulbs as hides for ours when they were babies, either that or staple boxes and things of that sort of size. Thats free

I use maggot boxes (from a local tackle shop my O/H works in) as moist moss hides now, as they have vented lids and are made of dark black/green plastic so the light dosent leak through. I just upturn them and cut a hole in the side, my lot love them. Plus you can put them in the dishwasher. They are usually only about 50p- £1 each.

All of my snakes have a lump of slate to bask on, from either the local aquatic/garden centre or found by my o/h. We found some nice pieces in cornwall actually but didnt have the reps then. 

I dont use reptile plants as theyre over priced, i get silk plants from a local garden centre that has a great range of fake plants. Also find them better because they have the wire centres and the snakes like to climb on them. Usually pick up single stems for £1-£1.50, and vines or larger plants for £4.

My best money saving thing though is something i only started doing a few weeks ago and its making your own hides. Did one out of a piece of guttering covered in tile grout, then painted to look like a log and varnished. Looks great (better then some of the shop ones) and cost next to nothing.


----------



## Ratface

These are excellent!! 


I hope this is helping others as well as me!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Crownan

Brilliant idea for a post - Nice one


----------



## Durhamchance

Toilet roll tubes cut in half lengthways make great leo hides

We found the same meshy material used for repti hammocks and ladders in our local garden centre for a couple of quid per square metre. So we made our own ladders.


----------



## Ratface

Just to add also, dont hold back posting as you think it may be "obvious". This is a core site for many newcomers and there are always things which others dont think about or maybe think arent safe to use when they are!!!: victory:


----------



## HadesDragons

B&Q do plastic plant pot bases for around 80p for 5 of them. They make perfect water bowls and greens dishes for baby beardies. 

You can also get coco-fibre poles, used to support tall houseplants, for £2-£3 each. Ideal to use as climbing frames for all manner of reptiles. 

Playsand is far, far cheaper than calci sand, and safer to use for reptiles.

Lightbulbs can be bought for around 50p each; these do the same job as "reptile" branded basking lights, but are 1/10 the price.


----------



## Durhamchance

You can buy sphagnum moss (moist hide filling) from Focus for less than half the price you'd get it at a rep shop.

Wilkos sell vercumlite (sp??)- used for incubators, too.


----------



## Molly75

little square mini food tubs the bottom bit makes a fab water bowl for hatchling boxes and being square takes up less space and the top bit makes a fab small lizard bowl or larger calcium dish you get 6 for a quid at poundstrecher 
p xx


----------



## Vase

Wilkos sell bags of Sphagnum peat for about 80p. Ideal for spiders, scorps and frogs. Doesnt contain ferts or any crap.
It can be seasonal though but I'm sure garden centers stock it when Wilkos dont. Cheaper alternative to bricks of eco-earth and you end up with more.

Hope that helps someone.


----------



## fantapants

i use plastic cereal storers from poundland as moss hides for our royals. they have a pop open lid for going in and out and when you are cleaning out, just shut the door and the snake is inside until you have finished. then put the hide back and open the door. also dish washer safe.









we use slim broken up paving slabs in the bottom of our beardy viv, dusted with sand over the top for a more realsitic but aesthetically pleasing flooring. Hades said he had researched it and found that this method of using a little sand with alot of rocks and stuff was much less likely to lead to an impaction with adult dragons. got a spare slab and wahey, free crazy paving!









i also use coir wall/ hanging basket liners as hides for the royals. cost about 60p each and you just cut a whole in them. they are soft and snug and come in all differnet sizes.









in my arboreal vivs, i just use b&Q budget wooden shelves, none of this fancy crap, they last for ages and can be finished and cut to size.


----------



## Ratface

Someone beat me to some cheap moss but anyway I just found some at "Instore" - not sure if it is sphagnum but is it £1.99 a bag...

Also in reptile shops, water spray bottles are £3 or something but in poundshops and other places, they are £1.


Also, if you get Aubiose from the horse shop, it is about £9 a big bale and does all of my animals! (Snakes, torts and rabbits!): victory:... I know some people advise against it but others say it is ok....


Also, Poundland sells all sorts of stuff which you can adapt into hides and things for reptile, rats and allsorts!

I will think of more but loads of good ideas so far!!!


----------



## wacky69

for mealworm dishes for our leos we bought glass tea light holders from wilkos 29p each they are heavy so no chance on being knocked over. for hides we are using wax worm tubs (for hatchlings) for the floor of our beardies vivs them pebble mats you can get out of poundland then only need a lil bit of sand! for a bridge for our beardies we are using bamboo garden edging a bargain at £2.99 for 6'. we buy cuttlefish from wilkos 29p a bag (cheaper than a pet shop) for thermometers we have bought aquarium ones from wilkos 79p each (on ebay for like £1.99 each)......think thats bout it for now lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ive been told bed pans and vomit bowls make great hides if you can get them, theyre disposable too so when wet or damaged just bin and get a new one. i can get hold of them, might start up a little business on here sellin bedpan hides :lol2:

instore and home bargains are good places for little bits of decor. tea towels are cheap from there, a couple of paper clip you can make rat hammocks. ummmmm cant think of owt else right now


----------



## Vase

Teatowels = rat hammocks!....awesome :2thumb:


----------



## Ratface

Just remembered another!!

If you have already tried Gu deserts you will know what I mean but if you get some of the lil Gu deserts (the lil round ones) they come in a lil glass souffle dish which is useful for allsorts! Ashtrays, water bowls, re-using as a desert bowl for creme caramels....!


The added bonus is that the deserts are absolutely GORGEOUS!!!:2thumb:

In addition to the rat idea above, I used to get the cardboard tubes which you can buy for a couple of quid in pet shops (usually stripe, for rabbits) then I put the chains from hanging baskets (think they are 49p from Instore and other places) and suspend them from the bars like this....










And these are some other ideas I got from Poundland - 
> the tiles are good for puttingon the floors as they are waterproof and are easily cleanupable when your rat/rodent wees - Pack of 6 for £1

> The lil water bowls am not sure if they still sell em but they were a set for £1

> The lil hanging baskey the rats sed to sleep in it, and they loved hiding in the lil rucksack keyring - both £1


----------



## leejay

i get sphagnum moss from my local garden center £3.49 and you get loads
put in microwave for a while make sure all bugs are gone


----------



## dalilloz

i use toilet roes for snake hides they never out of them! also have heard of people using used butter and ice cream tubs as hides ! loving cleaned large stones from the beach as deco :2thumb:


----------



## linda60

I use the outside of coconuts to make hides,but saw them the opposite way to the ones you buy ready made,so they are longer and lower,you can cut your entrance where you like,or cut off both ends so the lizards ect can walk through.You can get coconuts from any supermarket Asda ect,for about 50-60p which makes two hides,hope you like coconut.


----------



## jackyboy

i got a 2m big bamboo pole for B&Q for £5 and half a metre in the rep shop is £7 

so works out real cheep


----------



## snickers

The GU desert dishes are great for water bowls. They stack too!

Tesco ice cream tubs make great hides for snakes the size of corns. Just cut a hole in the side for access, and use them lid down. If you need to clean out and the snake is in the hide, just place another ice-cream tub over the top and the snake is contained for the duration. Just remember to remove it again afterwards.


----------



## fenwoman

my latest bargain is this which I'm going to paint and tun the bottom into a new viv for Moriarty my beardie. Mahogany STAG Sideboard Dresser Dining Room on eBay, also, Sideboards, Dining Room, Home Garden (end time 01-Jun-08 20:00:00 BST)


----------



## Ratface

Some great ideas coming!!!

Well done guys, keep em coming!: victory:


----------



## dalilloz

went to wilkinsons 2day always worth a wander so if you have baby corns i got a mini fish castle! soft edges and well cheap was fab they love it!!!:whistling2:

trying to make family hurry up and finish the butter!!


----------



## guyinherts

Argos do plastic tubing you can connect together to make any shape mesh covered green house you want. Basically is it a flexarium zip side and all however it costs 15.99. I found it a really great way of housing my cham temporarily but no reason why you couldnt do it on a premenant basis.


----------



## guyinherts

oh also these may be very obvious but bamboo caines from garden centres. Got 15 three foot ones for £2.50 today. My cham loves them to climb and sleep on, much cheaper than vines and natural. 

Another obvious one is just using an old locust box with the air holes taped up for dusting rather than buying a dusting bowl.


----------



## -matty-b-

the little plant pot saucers from wilkos for water dishes and my sisters wardrobe for free when i get it:no1:


----------



## wacky69

for vines, we went to a car boot and bought these flexi tube things, was like 2 for £1, the bend in whatever shape u want, wrap some fake ivy round it, secure with cable ties and there u go!


----------



## linda60

I bought some bamboo from a plant stall at local market,the green stuff that is still living with curly twists and shoots at the top,I put it diagonaly agross my cresties viv and made a small hole in substrate to plant it and it is growing great,it was about 2/2.5ft long 3 pieces for £2


----------



## Ratface

Aubiose horse bedding - People can get a huge bale for between £7 and £10 and can be used for snakes, rabbits, torts etc....

Some people dont like it for their reps but do a search and make your own mind up : victory:. It is hemp based....


----------



## Robk

I use coffee jar lids for hides and water bowls for my baby snakes.

Rob


----------



## Ratface

Yesterday I went to Instore (the old Poundstretchers) and got some plastic bowls - 4 for 75p! Then, I cut 2 archways out for the snake to get in then held a flame around where I had cut to soften the edges so they are not sharp or jagged - voila - a snake hide!!!:2thumb:


Also, the rub lid (where there is a gap) I got some of the stickyback felt which is used for putting on bottoms of stuff to stop you scratching the floor. Anyway, it comes in strips so I put it around the top of the rub lid thus getting rid of the gap which is potentially dangerous to snakes as they can hang. Let me know if this is not clear and I will post pics!:Na_Na_Na_Na:

The stuff for the above is 99p fro Instore: victory:


----------



## dalilloz

please can you post pics as i use rubs and never new they could hand them selves


----------



## linda60

Got some curly bamboo strips from instore (poundstretcher) yesterday £2 for 8 strips about 1mtr long great for small light weight lizards,they also have some teracotta urns meant to hang on walls but you can lay the flat side on the floor of viv to make a great hide different sizes starting from 99p.


----------



## dannyj

I bonded roofing slate tiles to make a retes stack


----------



## Ratface

linda60 said:


> they also have some teracotta urns meant to hang on walls but you can lay the flat side on the floor of viv to make a great hide different sizes starting from 99p.


I got a couple of the £1.99 ones - am looking forward to seeing what my baby boas think to them on Sunday:flrt:



> please can you post pics as i use rubs and never new they could hand them selves


Sorry but I dont think my idea has worked lol so I take back what I said! There isnt a gap but they can still push their noses through I should think so just forget I mentioned that one :blush::whistling2:


----------



## Karl_1989

Made these vents outs of some old perspex, cost me nothing, didnt have to wait days for them and i think they look great: victory:


----------



## grannykins

I use 3/4 inch diameter pond pipe cut into short lengths for my hatchling corn hides - doesnt go soggy like loo roll and can be sterilized and re-used year after year. A 1metre length can make over 10 hides and is really cheap, from anywhere that sells pond supplies.


----------



## Harrison

This is a terrific thread, great idea starting it and thanks so far for all the brilliant suggestions!

Someone said they use thermostats for aquariums and they only cost a few pounds... :mf_dribble: Can these be used for the basking bulbs etc!? If so, bloody hell. Rep thermostats are very expensive!


----------



## AuntyLizard

Mark can get via his work a big bag of vericulite for £6.00 I think its about 100 liters worth. A company that they deal with uses it in perfume manufacture.

Liz


----------



## BlackRose

prob not what you mean, but we got a male one year old crestie, exo terra viv, decor and heat mat with delivery for £85 from the good people at reptile cymru. also instead of buying hides for our snakes, we use boxes and put kitchen roll inside and tape kitchen roll to the top too so it hangs down in strips like curtains in front of the hole. keeps it dark and warm and they love it. blocks all the light out. course my snake prefers sleeping on it rather than in it lol.


----------



## jackyboy

if yuh are in high skool yuh cn make viv for ur standerd grade rely cheep to


----------



## fenwoman

jackyboy said:


> if yuh are in high skool yuh cn make viv for ur standerd grade rely cheep to


and yoo kan lern to spel proparlee two :lol2:


----------



## tortoisechap

Bought a large rabbit hudge for £20 reduced due to a tiny crack a rabbit might have forced the roof off of. A tortoise how ever isn't big enough, so a great idea to buy for tortoise tables:2thumb:


----------



## Harrison

I have a question rather than a suggestion... Can any of the aquarium thermostats be used for basking bulbs and heat mats because you can pick them up on eBay for about £4.99 rather than £40! Anyone know if it's possible? I know a lot come with a heating pole or something for the water, but if any just have a simple socket like the habistat ones have, then surely we save money by using them instead (assuming wattage etc is all good)?

Anyone know?


----------



## luke123

fenwoman said:


> and yoo kan lern to spel proparlee two :lol2:


:rotfl:!!:no1:


----------



## Jaymond

hey! brill thread!

I know someone has already mentioned, but ice-cream tubs n butter tubs are brilliant humidity tubs, and its always a good excuse to eat ice-cream. me and my friend both use these, there not pleasing to look at, but its practical and you can always cover them with plants for something.

i also use a big jam jar to dust my crickets and pull legs off, used to use a little tub n they kept jumping out! lol and i use the lid as a lil dish, saves buying that stupid cricket feeder thing you can buy. 

I also pinch loads of slate from around my area, on my way to college i have to walk through a bit of woodland, its great, just give them a scrub n bleach n stuff, and there brill. 

I also use superdrugs hair putty for my hair, but once i'm done there really useful for puttin bug grub in, the lid i use for the scorpions water dish. 

cricket tubs i use to put fruit n veg in for the crickets, easy to empty everyday, just use tweezers to take any crickets out n stuf. 

Oh and corkbark is brilliant for leopards, mine is always climbing up on it, although the crickets love it just as much if any get out into the viv.

Jay


----------



## herpteman

Look what I found in InStore today for 99p! I got 3 for my newbie Royals!



















What d'you think?


----------



## jackyboy

wow there great 

was that the instore next to tk max


----------



## emmipez1989

fenwoman said:


> and yoo kan lern to spel proparlee two :lol2:


1st of all.... LMAO!!! 
Anyway. We always look at aquarium decs for the snakes as they are great to climb and you find some really good hides too. My amel corn loves a big skull that we found in pets at home bargain bin for £2!! (it floated in water! not so much of a problem in a snake viv)

Also if you buy a larger size of fake plant than you need for about 2 quid more, you can split it between 2 vivs instead of buying 2 smaller ones and save a few bob there! you can get fake vines and plants from wilkos as well.

and another 1... Buy a big plastic rep box with the flap in the top and buy 3 or 4 tubs of crickets, hoppers ect. put them in the tub and they will breed themselves! save loads on food buggys!


----------



## Ratface

herpteman said:


>


 

These are the ones me and someone else mentioned earlier in the thread! Good aint they?

They weree selling them at the Donny show for £2 today!!

Hope your royals like them, my boas havent ventured into them yet...


----------



## kaimarion

jackyboy said:


> if yuh are in high skool yuh cn make viv for ur standerd grade rely cheep to


 
Thats what I done and got a grade 2 :2thumb:.


----------



## JollyJo

Hi Ratface you're just over the hill from us (we live in Steeton)! Try Keighley Market for little bowls etc.
Am new to this site and getting loads of friendly help advice as we picked our first Beardie up on Saturday - Morris! Never had one before, always kept snakes. He's a wonderful little character!
Keep the good ideas rolling!:2thumb:


----------



## Toeboe

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Mark can get via his work a big bag of vericulite for £6.00 I think its about 100 liters worth. A company that they deal with uses it in perfume manufacture.
> 
> Liz


Hi all, great thread. 
I got a 60litre (huge) bag of peat from my local plant nursery for £3.50. I only needed a few fistfulls for spiders viv's, but it looks like I got a lifetime of substrate for peanuts.

Just made a small glass viv for my slings out of the glass top protector from a bedside unit. I used clear bathroom silicon which i already had to bond it. Because its a tiny tank its really strong.


----------



## Renfield

Poundstretcher are selling bags of about 15kgs of play sand for £2.29


----------



## Dave-Flames

herpteman said:


> Look what I found in InStore today for 99p! I got 3 for my newbie Royals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What d'you think?


i got some bigger ones of these. I have them in with my rankins and beardies, they love sleeping in them...


----------



## Dave-Flames

Also i got a 3ft viv in excellent condition at a bootsale sunday with stat, light fittings, bulbs, hides,plants and bowls for £15!


----------



## Ratface

Boots sales are great for bits and bobs like that as well as ideas for hides and stuff... The £1 shops are good too!

I think this should be a sticky thread:whistling2: 


...(even if I do say so myself:Na_Na_Na_Na


----------



## Andy b 1

my bargain was plastic tubs in poundland but you could always cut your own coconut in half and use it as a hide saving a few quid


----------



## Snake_Pliskin

i didnt find any bargains. :lol2: apart from one xmas when i did most family xmas shopping at poundland so i had more to go get hammered.. ohh sigh.. now i got mrs pliskin i aint allowed to do that no more.:lol2:


----------



## medusa0373

> i use plastic cereal storers from poundland as moss hides for our royals. they have a pop open lid for going in and out and when you are cleaning out, just shut the door and the snake is inside until you have finished. then put the hide back and open the door. also dish washer safe


The only thing I found with these is that if you want to get the snake out for any reason (ie health check, sort out moss etc), it's pretty much impossible to extract them if they don't want to come out!! 

I used these years ago and at first they were great but then I saw the flaws LOL. Short of:

(a) tipping and hoping the snake slides out or 
(b) pulling the snake out by it's tail

there is no way to get the animal out without causing it some sort of stress (or at least I didn't manage to find one). At least with a marg/ice cream tub you can lift the lid off...


Bargain finds:

Lasagne/casserole dish as water bowl - much cheaper than dog bowl of equivalent size. (Dog bowl = £12, casserole dish = £3)

And like the others, butter/ice cream tubs as moist hides. Just wish they looked more natural LOL!!


----------



## fantapants

> (a) tipping and hoping the snake slides out or
> (b) pulling the snake out by it's tail


we havent had any problems at all. our cereal boxes the lids come off completely. and i have to say, we empty them out every day anyway to check for poo and stuff, and to top up any water and moss etc. and i have found them much more rigid tha the ice creamtubs, especially for a big fat female royal! our biggest girl wouldnt fit inside ANY of our hides, she has got a 3ft long hollowed out log instead....and she still struggles to get inside that!


----------



## fantapants

and another good find, in Aldi they have these things called flexi ties, they ae the same as the exoterra bendy jungle vine, but in all different colours and sizes. two in a pack and they are £1.99. i bough two black packs and twisted them all together on top of a heavy wooden base branch, to make mini branches for my baby beardys to bask on they have lots of height gradients and can be wiped clean (unlike the exoterra ones!).

i also got an old fridge from the tip, stripped the electrics out and fitted heating cable and a stat that i already had spare. i covered the tatty rusty old outside in sticky back lino strips from poundland and have a brand new oak effect incubator, total cost £2!!! WAHEY!!


----------



## alnessman

hi , got this for free on freecycle


----------



## R0NST3R

Bargains w00p I am a great at finding them..... (Sorry if I repeat any)

Hides - Coconut from the shop £1 - Reptile shops seen them at £4/5. Kids shoe boxes. Plant pots 5 for £1 at instore.

Moss from Instore I have been using for a humid hide for my leo cost me £1.50.
Bamboo sticks from instore as decor, also some fake plants for decor and log rolls really cheap. Play sand £1 also coco fiber for my spiders from £ world. holds humidity perfectly for them.


----------



## TianRunty

i've used coconuts before to make hides/playthings for birds. i had access to a workshop so the cutting and hole making was really easy. how do you guys do it at home? I don't have access to the work shop anymore but I wanna give the birdie a new plaything and the snakes new hides, instead of the toilet roll tubes i've been using since they were little.

also for anyone out there with a budgie or lovebird or anything along those lines, poundland etc usually have rope toys for dogs sometimes with plastic ends others just with the knots. if you cut them inbetween the knots/plastic ends and then cable tie them to the side of the cage the bird will spend ages preening it. great if they are over preening themselves


----------



## jonny dragon

hi vermiculite £1.00 in wilkos for a 5 litres bag how cheap is that i got 10 bags :lol2::2thumb::no1:


----------



## ez4pro

SNAKE RACK SYSTEM 11 TRAY UNIT COMPLETE on eBay, also, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 24-Jun-08 19:47:04 BST)


----------



## EvilMunky

The little wax worm pots can make good obstacles etc for leos and such - and if you cut a hole in them, make good hides for babies.


----------



## Spider Call

guyinherts said:


> Another obvious one is just using an old locust box with the air holes taped up for dusting rather than buying a dusting bowl.


Or just use a sandwich bag  

Step one: Catch crickets
Step two: Throw calcium in bag
Step three: Shake <.<
Step four: Let out dizzy crickets

-hops off-


----------



## sharpstrain

Get some white paint and apply to any normal/common royal python/boa - hey presto - albino


----------



## FeV

sharpstrain said:


> Get some white paint and apply to any normal/common royal python/boa - hey presto - albino



lmao im loving that!! i might even get some black paint as well and make me some mack snow leos.

great ideas and bargains guys. im off for a trip 2 poundland 2moro.


----------



## wacky69

we find wilkos £land and home bargains are great we just walk around and see what we can find 

someone asked about the aquarium stat i asked this question a while ago and was told it should be ok  only prob i found was they come from hong kong or japan and dont have a english plug so mite be wrong wattage if you get me. but im gonna give it a go cos i need a new mat stat


----------



## Harrison

wacky69 said:


> someone asked about the aquarium stat i asked this question a while ago and was told it should be ok  only prob i found was they come from hong kong or japan and dont have a english plug so mite be wrong wattage if you get me. but im gonna give it a go cos i need a new mat stat


Yeah, that was me. Surely a company out there has made a thermostat which works with a standard socket for a lot cheaper than the reptile specific stats. If the aquarium ones work, then that will be great. Let me know if you have any luck!


----------



## secuner

jam jar lids for baby cresties, food and water
wilkos- sell vermiculite for couple of £
pressure spray bottles; small £1.49, large £2...?
also get the large pressure water bottle for £2 at that big dicount warehouse store near the center of birmingham
newspaper substrate (obvious)
bag of organic compost from garden centers, good for live plant vivs and cheap plentiful substrate less than £3
wooden viv waterproofing- instead of using pond liners as i was recommended to, you can get a meter length of thick plastic from a garden center for couple of £s
all i can think of at the moment


----------



## -matty-b-

got some small clear plastic boxes from poundland today, 10inx6.5inx5.5inches

good for hatchlings and inverts:2thumb:


----------



## Issa

Not sure if its already been mentioned but spagnum moss is back in B & Q atm, lots cheaper than your local rep shop.


----------



## R0NST3R

Issa said:


> Not sure if its already been mentioned but spagnum moss is back in B & Q atm, lots cheaper than your local rep shop.


What's the price like on that at the moment there? I can get it at £4 a big bag at the moment from the local £-Stretcher.


----------



## Issa

My local one has them on at 3.50 for 2 bags. 1 bag good for a large size hanging basket or 2 - 3 changes for royal python sized moss box.


----------



## gwinni

> -matty-b - got some small clear plastic boxes from poundland today, 10inx6.5inx5.5inches
> 
> good for hatchlings and inverts:2thumb:


Are they like mini RUB type things? I got 1 the other day and have ma curly hair in it! I asked if they do bigger versions but they don't. I found the plastic is clearer than the box thing i have loki in. 
They had some great tall plastic ones that'd be good for aroreal slings.


----------



## wacky69

not sure if its been mentioned but to make our beardie viv more interesting we bought some garden edging from £stretcher for £2.99. couple of hooks from wilkos and attched it the full length, also bought some fake vines from wilkos wrapped round the black cable tie things mentioned earlier and put them on the bridge to make it more interesting, beardie loves it and runs up and down it all the time!


----------



## wacky69

we bought 5 of the tubs from £land for our leo's! they like mini rubs and the lids are sturdy, all you have to do is drill holes for ventilation!

also good for storing equipment in!


----------



## Denis

I was offered a trio of well grow on ackies for £180. Didnt take because i didnt really have the money and because they were related


----------



## zoe6660

i got nice size pebbles from the beach in my lizards tank and tarantulas for free. 
and a plant pot from my mam garden for the T's, and sticks from outside for the water dragon. ALL FREE.
also got a small bag of peat soil for 99p from wilkinsons. - in reptile shop they sell forest bedding and soil for about £3-4.
playsand from argos for £2.somthing and its like £6 in my reptile shop for a small bag.


----------



## zemanski

I got 2 probe thermometers for £2 each (including P&P) off ebay. I think they're meant for testing turkeys :whistling2: They have a cover so that only the tip of the probe is exposed and I just place them in the viv for a while to check temps of basking rocks etc - takes a little longer than a gun type but just as effective

New Digital Probe Thermometer with Protective Sleeve on eBay, also Thermometers, Kitchen Accessories, Kitchen, Home Garden (end time 22-Jun-08 19:45:00 BST)

mine only do centigrade but I don't find that a problem


----------



## Toeboe

zoe6660 said:


> i got nice size pebbles from the beach in my lizards tank and tarantulas for free.
> and a plant pot from my mam garden for the T's, and sticks from outside for the water dragon. ALL FREE.
> also got a small bag of peat soil for 99p from wilkinsons. - in reptile shop they sell forest bedding and soil for about £3-4.
> playsand from argos for £2.somthing and its like £6 in my reptile shop for a small bag.


 
Watch that the T's dont strike for food on the pebbles or the fangs may snap,,not good!


----------



## Demonique

HadesDragons said:


> B&Q do plastic plant pot bases for around 80p for 5 of them. They make perfect water bowls and greens dishes for baby beardies.


Plastic plant pot bases can also serve as water bowls for adult leos


----------



## EvilMunky

Woolworths have some nice RUB type boxes at the mo - 4 quid for a nice big one.


----------



## Toeboe

Small mist sprayer 39p, where else but Home Bargains


----------



## xxbabygirlxx22

4ft long X 4ft high X 2ft wide viv for £50 including uv light, heat lamp, ceramic bulb, logs and plants off ebay



what you think?


----------



## Dave-Flames

WOW thats a nice viv!!


----------



## xxbabygirlxx22

bargain eh, im sure my beardie will love it. going to pick it up on sat, cant wait. Just need things to fill it now and make levels for him so he can get up close to heat lamp as its quite high, hence coming on this post for some bargains! great post! want to make him a bridge with the garden edging mentioned on here, anyone know the best way to secure it and also are the hammocks an good?


----------



## Ratface

I must say that this thread has really taken off!!!


I think it should be voted on or a sticky :whistling2:


Thanks for all of your input guys!!!: victory:


----------



## jackyboy

i got a set of 40cm bbq tongs for 2.50


----------



## start-up

Asda have two different shapes of coconut basket liners which i saw on another thread somewhere being used both as warm dry hides hides and with a bit of water over them and moss in them as moist hides, and only £1.11 and £1.24 for the two differnent shapes, one round and one that will fit flat against a wall. 

Asda also have a load of "cheap tacky garden ornaments" as someone put it (the OH) that would look great as viv decoration, especially the large buddha heads. One of them happened to be broken with a medium sized hole on the side, (both inside and out are coated sealed resin) think they would make excellent hides and add something a bit different to the display vivs and at only £2.50 a total bargain!


----------



## bluerose

If anyone has ferrets or rats a great and really cheap way to make hammocks is to go on the screw fix website or in b and q and get some of the metal clips..one on each corner of any piece of material (i use towels folded over then they can climb inside)= cheap hammocks. This is also great as you can make humongous hammocks out of giant towels etc..great for my ferret shed!!

Screwfix is also great place for buying bulk light bulbs ..usually cheaper then the supermarket.

For mantis nymphs i use plastic cups from the supermarket, they come in loads of different sizes and really cheap. If you cut them down and place oasis inside they are great for water bowls for stick insect food.

I get free oasis from a local florist ..they give me the off cuts and old bits they would normally just throw away. :2thumb:


----------



## zemanski

QLM are doing antibacterial hand gel for £1 (approx 300ml in a pack of 2 different sized bottles)

they also do 100 medical wipes for £1


----------



## krazykayaker

sharpstrain said:


> Get some white paint and apply to any normal/common royal python/boa - hey presto - albino


haha i love! 

Most of the comments on plastic tubs etc i'd recommend too - after all the animals dont know it doesnt look realistic. you can buy fleece blankets for cats from the £1 and rats love them - softer than tea towels. In fact I cant say how good a £1 or 99p store can be - all you need is a good imagination.

Posting for tubs/tanks etc on your local freecycle group is also a winner


----------



## snickers

If you want to fix dowels or bamboo cane across a rub or viv try these 
End Supports Brass 15mm Pack of 10 - Screwfix.com, Where the Trade Buys


----------



## It's corny but..

defo try freecycle, brilliant for finding wood, tanks etc. 

i use wooden hampster tubes (the ones that look like logs with holes in) for my snakes


----------



## zemanski

5 small plant saucers for 35p from wilkinsons, nice and shallow for feeding babies


----------



## Jamesrm

i think that the large plastic cd cakes as i call em are good for aboreal spiders jus turn em upside dwn


----------



## Jamesrm

i found this wesite which i think is extremely cheap 
Cater for You Take Away Tubs and Containers


----------



## hobbes

*mucho cheapo background !*

we got a laminated tank background from pets at home for 79p !
we have a glass 12" x 24" tank for our leo and i wanted something that would cover the sides and back.
my son chose the dinosaur design (cheesy i know, but he's only 8 ! ... my son, not the leo ) and to be on the safe side for cutting, i got 5 feet.
not sure if the guy on the till was new or what, but he just charged us 79p and didn't measure it.
i *mumbled* something about 5 feet but didn't argue when i saw the price !
get yourselves to pets at home and wait for the trainee looking person at the till !!


----------



## jackyboy

they all lokk like traniess to me


----------



## robndebz

sharpstrain said:


> Get some white paint and apply to any normal/common royal python/boa - hey presto - albino


:rotfl:
ive used a pantile for the hide at the warm end of my royals tank, & a hollowed out log (which took me about 8 hours to hollow out) at the cool end.


----------



## zemanski

bump

think this one ought to be stickied?

:no1:


----------



## NikkiB

i was ed up of the humidity in our place due to all the vivs/rubs/fish tank etc.......... (and the smells not great) we went to our mates house and they had brought air purifiers, they are fab, u can also put oils in them to make them into air freshners to, aswel as drawing the smell/heat from the air..... they are £45+ on ebay but at the moment there is a stall in LAKESIDE ESSEX that are doing buy one get one free.........

this is what they are Luminaire Air Purifier & Ioniser With Built In Light on eBay, also, Air Purifiers, Heating Cooling Air, Home Garden (end time 02-Sep-08 23:01:31 BST)

but as i say BOGOF in Lakeside!! The best 40 pound ive ever spent..........

Also Argos stock playsand all year round, which is handy to know in the winter :2thumb:


----------



## river

would the oil fragrance be ok for reps


----------



## NikkiB

u only put a few drops in it, no different to having a plug in really. its more for taking the heat out of the air in the room:2thumb:


----------



## zemanski

you could get proper essential oils - lavender is certainly non-toxic


----------



## TOOOOOOOOOOM

6x2ft beach viv with light and uv fittings and heatmat+ thermostat £40

14 large and 6 small fake plants £3


----------



## Caz

Ceramic ramakin dishes from Morrisons - 49p each - perfect small water bowls.


----------



## Caz

Ok - big secret lol. I use the ATC800 as a thermostat and cooler. You can set the temp in so that when it rises between 0.5 to 5c above the preset level a second device kicks in to cool - I use a... fan!
link to one source but search and you'll find them cheaper and already built into a box housing. Or you can get the perfect box housing from Maplins. I'll post a pic of one of mine later.
Monitors Direct - Digital Heater & Cooler Controller ATC800 Just £34.99|aquatic pinpoint ph orp calcium monitors and controlers


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

got these from wilkinson Chest Unit Three Drawer at Wilkinson Plus they do a smaller taller one too Crystalware The A4 Range Drawer Storage Unit 6 x 6ltr at Wilkinson Plus , with some modifying i reckon they would make nice homes for leo gecko's for quarantine or hatchlings etc. The drawers are flush with the top and nice amount of floorspace plus stackable and very stable.


----------



## DtpHazzy

TOOOOOOOOOOM said:


> 6x2ft beach viv with light and uv fittings and heatmat+ thermostat £40
> 
> 14 large and 6 small fake plants £3


you didnt say where


----------



## DtpHazzy

Caz said:


> Ok - big secret lol. I use the ATC800 as a thermostat and cooler. You can set the temp in so that when it rises between 0.5 to 5c above the preset level a second device kicks in to cool - I use a... fan!
> link to one source but search and you'll find them cheaper and already built into a box housing. Or you can get the perfect box housing from Maplins. I'll post a pic of one of mine later.
> Monitors Direct - Digital Heater & Cooler Controller ATC800 Just £34.99|aquatic pinpoint ph orp calcium monitors and controlers


Do u use these on ur reptiles or actually for fish
Pr obably a stupid question :whistling2:


----------



## NikkiB

such a great thread !!!!


----------



## alphakenny1

wilkinsons are doing a superb deal on a pump sprayer for misting, £1.49 for a 3ltr and it will spray the viv in seconds, found in the garden section


----------



## jackyboy

i got a 2 pint pressure sprayer out of a bargin shop for 99p


----------



## Toeboe

I got a dainty 1/2 ltr sprayer from home bargain for 35p. Ample for sprayin tanks


----------



## cubeykc

you all have just saved me £££££


----------



## moonlight

Asda have large tubs with snap on lids for a fiver, gonna get some for my mice


----------



## Ratface

I just had to come on and quickly say how proud i am of this thread as I started it!

Glad it has been of use: victory:


----------



## loxocemus

*eco earth in bulk*

for people who use loads of the stuff, this is coir bales, the same stuff, iv actaully bought some and tried it and its good stuff.

Fertile Fibre Online Shop

hope someone finds it useful

rgds

ed
ps i use a big plastic basin with a blk bag in it, make it up in there and u can just pull the bag up and out and save the rest for later.


----------



## loxocemus

*tesco tubs*

tesco (at least my local glasgow tesco extra) have these big square tubs in, perfect for arboreal babys like atb etb gtp, crested's etc etc, in my tescos (yes i have my own personal tesco's) they have an isle where u get ur disposable party stuff, u know like plastic forks etc, they do these little clear plastic cups in pks of 10, 10 for £1.20ish i think, thier perfect for hatchling water bowls and or quarantine setups and crested formula food etc.

ed


----------



## Toeboe

*Cheap alternatives for lamp guards?*

Lamp guards that I have looked at are around the £15 mark. Has anyone any good ideas for cheaper alternatives or cheap places to buy branded ones?


----------



## FoxyMumma

Toeboe said:


> Lamp guards that I have looked at are around the £15 mark. Has anyone any good ideas for cheaper alternatives or cheap places to buy branded ones?


Make your own from sheet wire, ends up costing less than £5!, if you do a search on here theres a thread or two with guides on how to make them.


----------



## NikkiB

i saw on the tele this morning that argos have a half price sale on their furnite set called ''Malibu'' if anyone is looking for cheap stacks to put together themselves,i know someone was asking about some a while back. for example ;


obviously filling in the two electric holes maybe a good idea lol


----------



## Bebeop1980

Seen this recently and thought it may be useful in breeding or i could be talking rot.

*B&Q Heated Propagator 1607 Black 38cm*

www.diy.com


----------



## Jack-a-star

Well my girlfriend got a bargin on her sofa £31 black leather recliner.. had to travel to birmingham for it so about £60 fuel cost.. still a bargin.


----------



## Toeboe

Jack-a-star said:


> Well my girlfriend got a bargin on her sofa £31 black leather recliner.. had to travel to birmingham for it so about £60 fuel cost.. still a bargin.


That'll be for a lounge lizard then i suppose :lol2:


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

pack of 4 casters 1.99 from b&q make great hatchling or quarantine food and water bowls a few different colours too :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

I got 2 reptiglow 13W 10% compact UVB tubes

for a total of £19.98 incouding p&p off ebay. Seller was made NARU as soon as I'd paid but they still sent them and they arrived today.
In my local herp shop they sell for around £27 for one of these.


----------



## blobby

*guards*

hiya my son in law makes them to your own size average £4.50 plus postage pm for quotes bevan


----------



## fergus77

Not sure if it was a bargin to you peeps, but to me a bargin.

Exo Terra Tropical Rainforest kit, everything included apart from a heat mat, 

tank - 45x45x60
Substrate
plants - stick on and free standing
vines
feeding dish
thermometer, hygrometer
Compact top for bulbs

Delivered to the door for £97


----------



## kellymca2001

i have to say i was so impressed with this thread,,,,i was sad when i was coming to end of it lol,,excellent idea,,,i got a bargain from www.gumtree.co.uk.... got my male leopard gecko...a hovabator incubator,,brand new and a bag of vermiculite for 50 quid,,well i thought it was a bargain considering an incubator the exact same went for 66 on ebay and that was second hand ...


----------



## OliWilding

Idk if anyones mentioned it but theres a cheap alternative to the exo terra faunariums.

There called ferplast geo, they come in the flat range too. They seem to be quite a reasonable price. Theres obviously cheaper 1s in other places too.


----------



## in the gecko

*Cheap alternatives for lamp guards i used a bird seed feeder from focus diy cost me 3quid works just as good!!*


----------



## Molly75

Poundstrecher do 20 polysryine cups for 99p great for when you have lots of hatchlings to sort or you can't be bothered washing rhacc bowls 
p xx


----------



## medusa0373

Asda smartprice tupperware boxes, clear plastic 1.5ltrs - 92p each - great for moist hides when your snake is too big for ice cream and margarine/butter tubs!


----------



## deadbeta

Spider Call said:


> Or just use a sandwich bag
> 
> Step one: Catch crickets
> Step two: Throw calcium in bag
> Step three: Shake <.<
> Step four: Let out dizzy crickets
> 
> -hops off-


Sandwich bags RULE!


----------



## deadbeta

in the gecko said:


> *Cheap alternatives for lamp guards i used a bird seed feeder from focus diy cost me 3quid works just as good!!*


EXCELLENT idea mate!:no1:


----------



## deadbeta

I use the top bit of a 25 CD-R spindle as my beardies food bowl, I got 3 flat slate rocks from my local garden centre and made a basking spot with a tunnel hide, £2 each! I use 10x10cm sandstone tiles from B&Q (£10er for a pack of 25!) for flooring.


----------



## Chriseybear

New Aquarium LCD Digital Thermometer Fish Tank Water on eBay, also Meters, Regulators, Aquarium Fish, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 09-Dec-08 11:10:35 GMT)


says fish tank and submerge under water but i cant imagine how it would be different? gonna test it next to a couple of others ive got to see if its still accurate anyway

but £3.12 on paypal with free postage, bargain and they've got plenty ive bought a few!


----------



## Shellhead

The floor of the leo viv im making, 5 1.5 by 1.5 foot tiles for £3.25 from B&Q. On the floor next to the tiles there was all the clearence stuff. 

WOOOO IM CHEAP!!


----------



## FoxyMumma

Chriseybear said:


> New Aquarium LCD Digital Thermometer Fish Tank Water on eBay, also Meters, Regulators, Aquarium Fish, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 09-Dec-08 11:10:35 GMT)
> 
> 
> says fish tank and submerge under water but i cant imagine how it would be different? gonna test it next to a couple of others ive got to see if its still accurate anyway
> 
> but £3.12 on paypal with free postage, bargain and they've got plenty ive bought a few!


I use aquarium thermometers they work fine for me and show same temp as any reptile one ive put in their vivs : victory:


----------



## Cockys Royals

Ice cream tubs & butter tubs, great for moss pits for your snakes


----------



## Tops

shop round the corner from me sells season 1-20 of the simspons for $40

Oh and Nintendo DS at the PX in Kuwait for £70 each. Now thats a bargain!


----------



## Toeboe

*Asda Jars*

Saw these yesterday. Ideal for small tarantulas, or anything tiny really


----------



## Sold81

Would be safe to use 
INDOOR WATER FEATURE CASCADE WATERFALL WATERFEATURE on eBay, also Water Features, Ponds Water Features, Garden Plants, Home Garden (end time 16-Dec-08 12:39:51 GMT) 

for a cheaper alternitive than this for small lizards such as anoles?


----------



## Sold81

Double post*


----------



## MrsP

Great thread!

For water dishes, Asda's smart price ceramic dishes are great, I have them in several vivs. Ramekins and GU pud dishes have already been mentioned, I have loads of them. All can be dishwashered so you know they're properly clean.

My local pet shop had these little basket nest boxes for £1 each, they make great hatchling hides:










And I got this entire setup, with everything you see (apart from the biggest bit of wood), heatmat, light fitting, cricket keeper, bug gel, reptile wound ointment, and a few other bits for £30. It's a 45 x 45 x 60 exoterra. Found it on ebay and my new crestie is going into it on Sunday!










Ooh and edited to add, cat litter trays are great water dishes for bigger snakes, my boa has one in her viv.


----------



## tattoo'd white trash

anyone know any good alternatives to flexariums/ materials to make one. want to have a nice big flexarium come summer time for my chameleon


----------



## connord94

Waterproofing wooden vivs - shower curtain, can get in ASDA for a few quid.
Old toothbrush to clean tank.
Butter/Marge/Ice Cream tub with hole in the lid for a cheap, secure water bowl.
Microwave meal black plastic dish thing, turn it upside down for a hide, or use it as a decent sized water dish.
Clamps from poundland - because you just *don't* think the lid on that old tank is secure enough.
For good hides - anything hollow 


Thanks - great thread - STICKY!


Connor


----------



## sandwell-x

ive used the rolls from tin foil etc as climbing branch things and my corn snakes love them, and love to curl up in them too 

chocolate spread jars could be used to house T's

hot choc lid as water dish

yoghurt pots turnt up side down as hides for hatchlings maybe?

cd cases (the ones were u got 50 odd if u get me) turned up side down used to house T's maybe?

egg boxes turned into hides

thats all i can think of atm


----------



## sushigeezer

-matty-b- said:


> got some small clear plastic boxes from poundland today, 10inx6.5inx5.5inches
> 
> good for hatchlings and inverts:2thumb:


how much did they cost each?

....:rotfl:


----------



## XxkakashixX

since my hamster and rabbit died not long ago...i used my rabbits food dish for a water bowl and my hamsters for a food bowl for my beardie


----------



## rav06

i use ikea candle holders for holding water and mealworms for my Leos

Theyre bout 1inch high and 3inch diameter;
Glass so theyre very easy to clean and the mealies always catch my leos attention;
And theyre only 6 for 99p


----------



## loxocemus

for those people that use a lot of kitchen towel, look up couch roll on ebay, u can get 24 roles (50m each i think) for £24, i use them for cleaning, drying off defrost etc.

ed

couch roll, Health Beauty, Business, Office Industrial, Home Garden items at low prices on eBay.co.uk


----------



## diamondlil

I use the giant tubes from a local carpet shop (free!) to make hides for the adult corns


----------



## sushigeezer

I went to Staples with my mate (he was buying a chair) and I decided to get myself 64L RUB (£13.99) he went to pay for his chair when i picked up some envelopes and rubbish like that. I'm heading to the counter and after he paid for his chair the lady gave him £5 voucher for next shopping. 

you probably know what happened 

brand new shiny 64L RUB for £8.99


----------



## zoe6660

i got some bargians like the viv for my water dragon it was my old cuboard, i got a flower pot from my garden for my tarantulas i also got moss from out side forthem all been clean and branches for the lizards i use tolet tubs for my hamster to chew on and some boxes and when i got a shoe box its my snakes new hide for a week, i got a tub from my dad old lunch box for my water dragon bath, i got smooth big pebbles from the beach. i think thats it really and i use empty cricket tubs for my spiderlings.


----------



## fergus77

I got an Exo terra repti glo 5.0 and 30cm canopy, bran spanking new, delivered for £22.36 from certain company on the net. Pretty good prices all round


----------



## Toeboe

fergus77 said:


> I got an Exo terra repti glo 5.0 and 30cm canopy, bran spanking new, delivered for £22.36 from certain company on the net. Pretty good prices all round


So why the secrecy? The whole idea of this thread is to share info. Pointless posting if you keep details a secret!!!!


----------



## htf666

If you have a Home Bargains shop they are selling 5" ceramic rabbit bowls for 59p each. I am in Burnley. P.S. They look at me as if i'm a loony now because I have bought 45.Harry


----------



## Skyespirit86

Doctor's test pots can make good bug pots for posting proving you make holes. You can get them from chemists too, if you ask I think. 10p each of something I expect.


----------



## fergus77

Toeboe said:


> So why the secrecy? The whole idea of this thread is to share info. Pointless posting if you keep details a secret!!!!


 
Wasn't sure if i could post the name of a shop or not,

Shop is zooplus.co.uk, quality site for a few bits'n'bobs and free delivery over £29


----------



## zemanski

I spotted reduced hand steam cleaners in netto for £4.99

shame i already have one


----------



## krazykayaker

lidl have them in at 4.99 we got one last time they had them in...dont need it for reps though just cleaning!


----------



## kitty

this is an awesome thread. ive gone through the whole thread and wrote out a list.. i was in the petshop the other day and they have a hollowed out log for £15 (bit extreme for a piece of wood if you ask me lol)

i definately recommend freecycle.. cant get better bargains than free really.
i just got 2 tanks (one over 4ft tank that im gonna use for my gecko when i make a lid and one thats over 3ft that ill be using for my mice, they were quite dirty from being in storage in a green house but i cant complain for free and they have scrubbed up well )

i love the coconut hide idea whoever said that, i dont like the taste of coconut but im sure someone in the house will


----------



## lola

Hang the coconut halves outside and let the wild birds clean em out for you first then bleach and scrub em well  

What a brilliant thread - loads of great penny-pinching ideas!!!

Like other people who've already posted their replies, I use branches and slabs/stone from my garden, bleached and washed well.... also wooden shelves from the DIY stores, long ones or the quadrant shape for the corners....and I haunt the local freecycle, cheapcycle and Adtrader sites for bargains!!!


----------

